# My Mantis Collection



## blackmerlin (Mar 11, 2014)

* Share some pics here to remember the happiness mantis bring me* . :kiss: 

* No 1 Phyllocrania paradoxa*

* green, yellow ,red ,black ones . I have breed two generations . really like them . *


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 11, 2014)

*No 2 *Choeradodis laticollis , it is my best like sp . my dream sp, , so amazing species !


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 11, 2014)

*No 3 * 

*Theopropus rubrobrunneus , a kind of *
*Theopropus from malaysia . small but beautiful !*


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome stuff! I love the _Choeradodis_, one of my dream mantids


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice photos


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 11, 2014)

No 3 Hierodula bipapilla , mid-size and strong , they are easy to care and breed .


----------



## mantiseater (Mar 11, 2014)

Give me the choeradodis *now*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 12, 2014)

No 4 My Hestiasula major


----------



## Shadow (Mar 12, 2014)

Those ooths are huge


----------



## sally (Mar 13, 2014)

The photos are beautiful! You have a wonderful collection


----------



## Sticky (Mar 13, 2014)

Did that little lady lay those huge ooths?!


----------



## Vlodek (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm surprised as well that such a small mantis lays such a huge ooths. Amazing.


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Sticky said:


> Did that little lady lay those huge ooths?!


yes， the little lady lay bg ooths twice of her size,,,,,, amazing speceise....


----------



## blackmerlin (Mar 13, 2014)

*No 5 Pseudoharpax Virescens , it is my first time to breed this tiny ones .i love their eye spot .*


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful mantids,nice pics too!


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 16, 2015)

any luck with the asiadodis?


----------



## butlittlegood (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome collection!


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice collection and photos.



Really neat looking shield on the Choeradodis, looks like a turtle neck.


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 17, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Very nice collection and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Really neat looking shield on the Choeradodis, looks like a turtle neck.


The choeradodis found in asia are now their own genus called asiadodis. This has happened recently though.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 17, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> The choeradodis found in asia are now their own genus called asiadodis. This has happened recently though.


Had no idea, I simply used the name the original poster gave. Knowing that though I see you like the species based from your posts here  

Some searching it appears the full name is Asiadodis yunnanensis. Any chance of getting that species here in the US?


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 17, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Had no idea, I simply used the name the original poster gave. Knowing that though I see you like the species based from your posts here
> 
> Some searching it appears the full name is Asiadodis yunnanensis. Any chance of getting that species here in the US?


They are my dream. I believe this is asiadodis laticollis. Asiadodis is the genus and laticollis is the species. I might be getting choeradodis stalli or columbica soon or possibly asiadodis yunnanensis from a guy in china. the genus Choeradodis has a much more impressive hood tho.


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 17, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> I have done 4 years of at home research on these two generes. They are my dream. This is asiadodis laticollis. Asiadodis is the genus and laticollis is the species. I might be getting choeradodis stalli or columbica soon or possibly asiadodis yunnanensis from a guy in china. the genus Choeradodis has a much more impressive hood tho. I will try to distribute them to the most experienced breeders in the US to get them into culture. In 3 week I will be getting metilia sp though.


Well best of luck with your dream. Sounds like there might be hope for the future then to acquire the species.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 17, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> any luck with the asiadodis?





mantiseater said:


> The choeradodis found in asia are now their own genus called asiadodis. This has happened recently though.


Brian, hi. It's Richard. N (administrator of Mantis Keepers and Phasmids and Mantids Group on facebook).

What you said here doesn't really add up because there are no Asiadodis sp. decribed as "A. laticollis" in that genus and the confusion might have come from the fact that Choeradodis laticollis- (Serville, 1831) is a synonym of Choeradodois rhomboidea- (Stoll, 1813).

Also, Jack (blackmerlin) told us on a different forum that the species he has in those pics he posted are indeed C. rhomboidea from South America.


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 17, 2015)

Darkrai283 said:


> What you said here doesn't really add up because there are no Asiadodis sp. decribed as "A. laticollis"


oh ok i thought they were asiadodis laticollis if there was one because he is from asia so I assumed it was wild caught and didn't know about the splinting of the genera so I said it was asiadodis laticollis. I was unaware of that species being a synonym for rhombodea and I am still confused the difference between rhombodea and rhombicollis. It is hard to do much research without even a dried specimen. and im only 14 so the research is for myself. My mentor julio rivera is helping me though


----------

